# Help develop a sermon about Luke 5:5



## blhowes (Sep 22, 2004)

A while ago, Matthew started a thread where everybody takes part in developing a sermon. The sermon was about Jude 1:3 - earnestly contending for the faith. It was such a neat idea and such a blessing to watch the sermon develop, I thought I'd start another similar thread and see what happens. The only 'rules' for developing the sermon are that each post can't be any longer than one sentence and you can't do two consecutive posts. 

Here goes...

Please turn in your Bibles, brethren, to Luke 5:5 where we read "And Simon answering said unto him, Master, we have toiled all the night, and have taken nothing: nevertheless at thy word I will let down the net."


----------



## py3ak (Sep 22, 2004)

In this verse we find that the disciples had a problem that we often find ourselves facing as well: namely, that we have toiled long, we have laboured diligently, we have worked painstakingly, and yet we have accomplished nothing.


----------



## blhowes (Sep 22, 2004)

At the end of the day we're worn out and frustrated because we did the best we could, but we see no fruits from all our labors.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Sep 22, 2004)

The text is about faith.
(edited to comply with the rules--sorry)


----------



## py3ak (Sep 22, 2004)

It is often in the crucible of frustration, when we realize that even the appointed means diligently applied are hopeless without God's blessing, that God chooses to act: so it is here.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Sep 23, 2004)

This is a text about a change of attitude--Simon's and the rest's attitude toward Jesus, and toward their own mission in life.

(edited to comply with the rules--sorry, I didn't read well enough)


----------



## blhowes (Sep 23, 2004)

We can only guess at how Peter and the rest of them were feeling when they told Jesus they had worked all night and caught nothing, but there are some things that we don't have to guess about when we look at verse 5 in the context of the surrounding verses 1 to 11.


----------



## py3ak (Sep 23, 2004)

That surrounding context narrates how Peter and the other fishermen were brought to follow the Lord through a miraculous catch of fish which demonstrated to them something of the truth concerning the person of Christ: but the impact of that catch of fish has to be understood in terms of the situation described be Peter in v.5.


----------



## blhowes (Sep 24, 2004)

Verse 5 begins by Peter addressing Jesus as Master.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Sep 24, 2004)

(now that I've got with the program, I hope)

"Master" is a title of respect, equivalent to "rabbi" or "teacher," but it is followed by speech born out of the same attitude we find in Matt. 16:22, or perhaps even more closely in John 11:16.


----------



## blhowes (Sep 24, 2004)

There are six different words translated "master" in the new testament; the one used here is transliterated [i:678e995c5c]epistates[/i:678e995c5c], meaning any sort of superintendent or overseer or, according to Strong, an appointee over, that is, commander.

[quote:678e995c5c="Bruce"](edited to comply with the rules--sorry)...
(edited to comply with the rules--sorry, I didn't read well enough)...[/quote:678e995c5c]
No problem. I appreciate the things you shared. It was a good reminder for us to focus on exactly what the scripture says - the truth, the whole truth, and nothing but the truth. Thanks.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Sep 25, 2004)

In my employments I have often been given commands/instructions that I either questioned in my own mind, or even disparaged aloud with the rest of the coerced detail, but I/we did the job because of [i:4953705261]something[/i:4953705261] deeper than the order.


----------



## py3ak (Sep 25, 2004)

That something can be expressed in terms of an ultimate respect for authority: my personal opinion may be different than that of my boss --but I recognize him as the boss nonetheless, and submit to him.


----------



## blhowes (Sep 25, 2004)

Peter, even in what seems from the scriptures to be a brief encounter with Jesus, recognized Jesus as somebody to whom respect and allegiance was due.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Sep 25, 2004)

I think a great cross referenced verse would be Luke 17:10 So likewise ye, when ye shall have done all those things which are commanded you, say, We are unprofitable servants: we have done that which was our duty to do.
Some times I think we in our pride, think we deserve some kind of reward for doing our duty. Christ is our King, what does he owe us? nothing. Our duty is to obey whatever he commands without questioning. Peter here responds correctly, Master at your command I will let down my nets.


----------



## blhowes (Sep 25, 2004)

So often we proclaim boldly that Christ is our King, yet in our private lives we live as if we served another king.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Sep 26, 2004)

It's a sin to question God's commands at any level--our minds, hearts, mouths, feet--but half-hearted obedience/faith is [i:84008701e9]better[/i:84008701e9] than none (Mk. 9:24); we [u:84008701e9]won't[/u:84008701e9] grow if we [u:84008701e9]don't[/u:84008701e9] exercise.


----------



## blhowes (Sep 26, 2004)

The same God that planted that desire in us to grow in our obedience to Him is also the one who helps us grow, as the father in Mark 9:24 points out to us when he said with tears, "Lord, I believe; help thou mine unbelief."


----------

